# Redcreek mudfest February 7th



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone heading out there for mudfest? Trying to decide if I want to go or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to go but have to see if my buddys will go


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

good to know


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm gonna try and make it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

If you guys are pulling a camper up there you need to reserve your spot soon. They are going quick. Just reserved ours and it was $70. Pulling up Friday and leaving Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Will try to make a couple of days

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope so Rick. You back in Mississippi now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Should be back first of week

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We're trying to go. It should be a good time.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, should i use the mudwiesers or the laws for this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would venture to say use your laws. Especially if we get a lot of rain prior to that weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Depends on how often you want to be pulled out .the laws would be my choice

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

If either dig a hole and i bottom out, its all over anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

How cold is it suppose to be at the event?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Shoot that's a month away lol I don't know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol i hope not too cold ....i aint gonna have waders ?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We're going. My daughter & son n law just got a camper, so we're staying for the weekend. We'll have both brutes and my rancher. It's gonna be a little chilly, I believe. Lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome! But unfortunately all the rv spots are taken so you'll have to dry camp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Stop by and say hello. I'll be in my little toy hauler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Scott when are y'all planning on getting there

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Rick, we're all taking off work Friday so we can get an early start. I'm thinking noonish. We got spot #35. Are you gonna try to ride some?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kinda off subject a little but did y'all get a call from red creek and was asked to participate in a (scam) information ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> Kinda off subject a little but did y'all get a call from red creek and was asked to participate in a (scam) information ride?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.



No, I've not had that conversation. What's up with that?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Last Friday I got a phone call from red creek asking me to come up there on Saturday and give my input on what they could do to help make the park better, and in return they were going to give me 2 free weekend passes to the park to use during mudfest.

Obviously I jumped at the opportunity seeing how I aint but 40 minutes from the park. I got up there and was met by an older man who took me for a ride around the park in his truck explaining some of the changes that were going to happen with in the upcoming year. They are building a dirt race track for stock cars, building a clubhouse that will have a restaurant, pool tables, and all the amenities you could ever want in a clubhouse. Also they are building another restaurant/clubhouse behind the cabins where the wide part of the creek is. This will have a dock and boat rentals. Furthermore they are building an additional 200 RV sites over on the right hand side of the main dirt road leading into the park. This all sounded great to me until he hit me with the "catch".

They are turning red creek into red creek trails which will be a members only resort. I asked how much it would cost to be a member and what it entails. The annual membership cost for ATV riders will be $3,000/year with a monthly dues. This will allow you free access to the park when ever you want. So I also asked him if a non member wanted to come up on a Saturday and ride for the day would they be allowed? obviously the answer was NO. 

They are also allowing RV'ers the same deal but for 3x's as much. He offered me a membership right there on the spot if I put money down. So I entertained the idea and said sure how much? $350 up front, told him I didnt have that and collected my free passes and left.

I honestly see red creek going bankrupt and closing down in the near future seeing how they have already started on the construction.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------



2010Bruterider said:


> Rick, we're all taking off work Friday so we can get an early start. I'm thinking noonish. We got spot #35. Are you gonna try to ride some?


We should be pulling in around that time also. Don't know what spot they put me in but im on 30 amp with sewage.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dave that is absurd. That you wouldn't drop $3000 plus monthly dues! I mean come on man everyone's going to want in on that!!!!

Obviously sarcasm. Yes I agree with you I foresee bankruptcy in their near future. Or quickly ditching these plans and reverting back to normal. 

That idea is purely ignorant on their part. No one is gonna drop that kind of money. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't see all that happening see how the bath house project at the camper spaces went an the way the parks maintained to start with . besides it's my understanding the land is leased to start with.heard about the the same stuff around 2yr ago making it members only to try to keep down the low life at thevies running around

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't see members only being a bad idea, but not at that price. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm with ya on that p. I can maybe either justify a low monthly dues or a yearly membership of maybe $500 but not both.

Rick this is happening unfortunately. Pretty sure this will be my last ride up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Zmt919 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dave your not the only one that happen to! My buddy Bill that all ways does our booking had the same phone call. Told him he would get the the free weekend to mud fest and all that, but he told him we couldn't make it cause we all going to Muddy Joes. But they still wanted us to go ride out there, but it's a 3 hour drive up there for us. So we told then we still couldn't make. But I agree with you, I see red creek shutting down soon. Kinda makes me think why they wanted us to go up there right before mud fest and give them money! Kinda seems like they need the money for mud fest. But me and the crew I ride with mite not be going to red creek much, kinda tired of the same ole stuff and not updating anything like that. So we plan on making trip to other parks just another hr or 2 away to hit different and new stuff.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Roll call! Heading up there tomorrow morning, should be there around 10ish. I'll be by myself and looking for folks to ride with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We'll be there daveMK1. Probably not till lunch time though. We're meeting RMAX there. We'll be setting up camp at site #34. Come on by and join us.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Definitely will. I'm going too Walmart tomorrow before I leave so if y'all need me to pick up anything let me know. Rick has my number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------

I will be in my little toy hauler. Look for a big red kawasaki sticker on the tail gate and that's me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Will do Dave. 
We've got a small camper, like 20 ft I think. It's got a Backwoods Boggers decal on it. I'll have a red brute, a black brute, and a green rancher pulled by a gold ram 2500.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

got some wheelie juice too ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't have to much fun with me!! Lol wish I could afford to go but ya kno.... Couple of my buddies will be there tho....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Turned out to be a great weekend of ridding! Friday night it was a little cold but we managed. Great time with Rick and Scott! Need to do it again real soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We had a great time. I'm glad you joined us Dave. I hope we can get together again. I'll get some pics from my daughter and post them here.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You had a little too much fun Scott lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

good friends, good times, broke engine will be tearing down in the next day or so to view the damage, that little engine was sweet an built mostly with used parts ,can not rember when i built it but it was when byrd bought the jeep ,thats where piston an cams came from,that was the 4th water dunking 1st copiah creek,2nd red creek, 3rd cooteryille mud rides,4th red creek agian hopeing something broke in the oil pump system an did not do to much more damage after i got it fired back up with zero oil pressit probly only idled 6- 8 min. before i noticed the manual gauge read 0, dam idiot light never lite up

watch for new sig 
an dave put a plug in for the satv p/s mod


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You got me Dave. I think your shine and wild turkey don't mix too well. They made for a sore head for sure. I had a blast this weekend guys. 
Good luck with your engine rick. I broke something in my front end myself. Gotta take it apart today and see why it quit pulling. Good times for sure.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

mudfest twin ponds - YouTube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------

GOPR0002 - YouTube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Left front axle broke off in diff. Ordered a rebuild kit for the diff. I'm gonna call satv about a new cv joint. Maybe it won't be too bad to get the brute back rolling.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I lucked out this weekend. Rick lost a motor, you lost a axle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

